# Wcx***



## Betsy1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Duplicate post, threads merged


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Gone are the days where the * or ** are used to signify a WC , WCX. Now * = A Sanctioned Field Trial Placement, 
** = Placement in an AKC Licensed Field Trial
*** = Qualified Open All Age in an AKC Licensed Field Trial

Those are all competitive wins/placements, as opposed to the WC/X or HT programs.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Gone are the days where the * or ** are used to signify a WC , WCX. Now * = A Sanctioned Field Trial Placement, 
** = Placement in an AKC Licensed Field Trial
*** = Qualified Open All Age in an AKC Licensed Field Trial

Those are all competitive wins/placements, as opposed to the WC/X or HT programs. Instead of putting 'narha's sh' after your dogs name, you could put HR in front of his name.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We no longer use a * (one star) to designate a WC or WCX.

** (two star) is any placement in a Derby or 3rd, 4th, Reserve JAM or JAM in a Qualifying stake
*** (three star) is a 1st or 2nd in a Qual, or any placement in an Open or Amateur stake

A *** is a WAY bigger step up than any WC/X or hunt test title.


----------

